# Please help me identify this pair of Fracino



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all, we want to upgrade our set up and came across a pair of Fracino machine/grinder below. We are noobs when it comes to Fracino though, so are struggling to identify the model. The machine I think may be either the Heavenly or Cherub (the seller calls it "Electric"); no clue about the grinder. The seller doesn't know either.

Is anyone able to help please? I would also appreciate if you know the going rate for these machines in normal times - I know price is a bit silly at the moment but we don't want to over pay.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Okigen The machine is a Heavenly. The grinder, not sure but Fracino used to re badge Cunhill grinders, but either way, the grinder is probably one to avoid unless it is being given to you! The Heavenly is a reasonable HX machine but before you go parting with your cash, how much are they? The parts are readily available

Based upon the pictures they look unloved. The seller has obviously bought them to just move on. Machine without knowing its history and presuming you are going to have to do a minimum of all seals and descale, £100......if it was being sold mint in full working order, £300.......the grinder I would not touch with a barge pole!


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Okigen The machine is a Heavenly. The grinder, not sure but Fracino used to re badge Cunhill grinders, but either way, the grinder is probably one to avoid unless it is being given to you! The Heavenly is a reasonable HX machine but before you go parting with your cash, how much are they? The parts are readily available


 Thank you! So the vendor wants £400 for the pair, and we are thinking of negotiating it down because we'll have to hire someone to collect it for us. Is that a good price?

Also, is this Heavenly a very old one? As when I look on Fracino website it looks a bit different now.

EDIT: Just realised you edited your comment so question is answered already. Many thanks! 



dfk41 said:


> Based upon the pictures they look unloved. The seller has obviously bought them to just move on. Machine without knowing its history and presuming you are going to have to do a minimum of all seals and descale, £100......if it was being sold mint in full working order, £300.......the grinder I would not touch with a barge pole!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Okigen The Heavenly and the Cherub look similar, but for me, the cup tray wire makes it a Heavenly. When I said the grinder is worth nothing, I meant it! It is manky! It has been used in a low budget cafe or similar where they have no cleaning regime which in turns means no tic. As attractive as you think the pair looks, the seller could not give a toss as he is a box shifter. He knows nothing about them. Can you imagine what germs are in that grinder? Do you know what condition the boiler is in on the machine? No, and he cannot tell you. Are you handy with the spanners, 'cos you are going to need to be!

Caveat Emptor matey........leave this 'bargain' for someone else


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a Fracino Heavenly


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Update: the pair managed to sell for £420 on eBay, wow.
On another note, my flatmate has informed me after some research that even my cranky old Mazzer can go for £300, in case I want some extra cash.


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @Okigen The machine is a Heavenly. The grinder, not sure but Fracino used to re badge Cunhill grinders, but either way, the grinder is probably one to avoid unless it is being given to you! The Heavenly is a reasonable HX machine but before you go parting with your cash, how much are they? The parts are readily available
> 
> Based upon the pictures they look unloved. The seller has obviously bought them to just move on. Machine without knowing its history and presuming you are going to have to do a minimum of all seals and descale, £100......if it was being sold mint in full working order, £300.......the grinder I would not touch with a barge pole!


 The grinder is a Fracino model T, but it is infact a cunill Tauro.

Sorry to dissagree with the barge pole comment but. A good clean would be in order and replace the burrs at £20 and jobs a good un, I have 2 of these grinders in my cafe and ok they are not Mazzers but they ain't too bad a grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@andy bev Sorry to disagree with your disagree.....LOL Fracino make equipment aimed at catering establishments, coffee trailers and the like. The sell very old design equipment. Their grinders are dated but I accept they offer value for money......but, you can do so much better. No serious cafe trying to serve top notch coffee would entertain them. The folks that do usually also end up with a contract to purchase expensive burnt beans, but hey ho.......pays your money you takes your choice!


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @andy bev Sorry to disagree with your disagree.....LOL Fracino make equipment aimed at catering establishments, coffee trailers and the like. The sell very old design equipment. Their grinders are dated but I accept they offer value for money......but, you can do so much better. No serious cafe trying to serve top notch coffee would entertain them. The folks that do usually also end up with a contract to purchase expensive burnt beans, but hey ho.......pays your money you takes your choice!


 I guess your right in a way but you also have to appreciate folks financial position. I would like to drive a Maclaren but I can only afford a Honda,its very easy to be critical

I have set up my own café and you would not appreciate the expense that has gone into it, its easy to judge from the outside but on the inside its an eye opener. I have my own kit so I DO NOT end up in a contract with inferior beans, also I do like the simplicity of the Fracino kit because if there is a problem I can sort it which reduces my running costs considerably

I have been to many a coffee shop with far far nicer kit than I can afford but the coffee was awful, I have had no criticism of my coffee infact exactly the opposite. I am not the best "barrista" in the world but I try my best.

My parting expression to you would be " it ain't what you have got its the way that you use it"


----------

